# 107" Diagonal 16:9 Video Projection Screen



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

We have an annual Halloween backyard movie for the kiddos. I have been using an old sheet hung with some EMT to project on and the image is...blah.

Anyway, I am a photographer in my other hobby life so I have this 36' x 107" roll of white seamless background paper that I use from time to time and I thought why not use about 5' of that to project on.

I cobbled together a 96" x 55" frame out of the straightest 1" x 2"s that the big box store had. I used 18 gauge brads and wood glue to put everything together. I also added plenty of bracing.

For the trim around the face I use 1-1/2" lattice moulding. I drilled holes about every 15" and used 1" drywall screws to attach.

I added 2 eye bolts and 2 6" lengths of chain to the top because where I hang it, that works best. There are many ways you can attach it though to fit another scenario.

I put everything together and sprayed it with a good quality flat black.

After it dried for a couple of days, I took the trim off the front and I stapled the paper into place one edge at a time and then put the trim piece on and moved to the opposite end and did the same. Stretch the paper as you go to remove wrinkles.

The finished size is 93" x 52" (107" diagonal).

You could probably use a good quality bed sheet if you don't have any paper that large. A roll of seamless paper is about $90 so buying one just for this is not cost effective. Photography stores might sell you a piece but I am not aware of any that will.

Anyway, I'm not too good at the tutorials but maybe I have provided enough inspiration for anyone else that wants to do a similar project.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

That could be handy to have, thanks for posting.

For storage could it be hinged in the middle and fold in half?


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> That could be handy to have, thanks for posting.
> 
> For storage could it be hinged in the middle and fold in half?


Probably but I don't know how bad it would crease the paper.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm curious as to if the support piece in the middle would show through. I use almost the same thing to project zombies on to give the illusion that they are in my house and when attempting to have a support piece in middle, it didnt stand out during the projection due to the background being dark but not sure if it would show when the lighting and scene are brighter/lighter.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

It would show if you projected from the rear. You could eliminate that piece and the others and just use small triangles in each corner. You'd sacrifice some rigidity doing that but it would work. For front projection like I am planning, I can see how you'd ever see the wood behind. That paper is basically card stock in a huge roll.


----------

